# High Level 1-1 Soccer Trainer Recommendations



## RocketFile (Oct 7, 2020)

Hi There

Looking for very high level 1-1 training for 17 year old boy in West LA area.

Please post or DM me.

Thanks very much for any insight or recommendations you may have!!


----------



## Overlap (Oct 10, 2020)

RocketFile said:


> Hi There
> 
> Looking for very high level 1-1 training for 17 year old boy in West LA area.
> 
> ...


Robert Bahedry is highly recommended, he's been doing "privates" for years, he's coached several of the Boys/Girls Premier Teams At Santa Monica Surf, Santa Monica United, long time coach, very intense and can get any player to the next level and beyond (he was my older DD's asst. coach on her G98 Premier Team, helped my younger DD also, they both play college soccer in upstate NY) rbahedry@gmail.com or rbahedry@gmail.com tell him Carl (Zoe & Mia's Dad) highly recommended him


----------



## RocketFile (Oct 13, 2020)

Thank you for the great info!


----------



## RocketFile (May 26, 2021)

If anyone is interested DM me. 

I found a guy who I can't recommend more highly.


----------



## mlx (Jun 5, 2021)

Overlap said:


> Robert Bahedry is highly recommended, he's been doing "privates" for years, he's coached several of the Boys/Girls Premier Teams At Santa Monica Surf, Santa Monica United, long time coach, very intense and can get any player to the next level and beyond (he was my older DD's asst. coach on her G98 Premier Team, helped my younger DD also, they both play college soccer in upstate NY) rbahedry@gmail.com or rbahedry@gmail.com tell him Carl (Zoe & Mia's Dad) highly recommended him


Can you give an example of how your daughters got to the next level? I'm looking for a coach for my son; he needs that little push for the next level.


----------



## MacDre (Jun 6, 2021)

mlx said:


> Can you give an example of how your daughters got to the next level? I'm looking for a coach for my son; he needs that little push for the next level.


I’m not a fan of personal training because I think it’s overrated and of limited value.
From my understanding, the areas of soccer development are:  technical, tactical, physical, and mental.  I think personal training should only be used as a supplement for kids that have  the drive and desire to excel at soccer.  Unfortunately, too many folks use personal training to provide structure for kids that lack the drive and desire to excel in soccer.  If your kid doesn’t have the drive, a trainer ain’t gonna help them get it!

A kid doesn’t need a trainer to play wall ball and juggle.  A kid doesn’t need a trainer to do hill sprints and resistance training for fitness.  Personal trainers are not and should not be used for kids that lack drive.  If your kid is doing the individual work mentioned above a trainer can help supplement.

My advice would be to find a good sports psychologist for your kid to help develop the mental aspect of their game and to help take their game to the “next level.”


----------



## Yak (Jun 6, 2021)

MacDre said:


> I’m not a fan of personal training because I think it’s overrated and of limited value.
> From my understanding, the areas of soccer development are:  technical, tactical, physical, and mental.  I think personal training should only be used as a supplement for kids that have  the drive and desire to excel at soccer.  Unfortunately, too many folks use personal training to provide structure for kids that lack the drive and desire to excel in soccer.  If your kid doesn’t have the drive, a trainer ain’t gonna help them get it!
> 
> A kid doesn’t need a trainer to play wall ball and juggle.  A kid doesn’t need a trainer to do hill sprints and resistance training for fitness.  Personal trainers are not and should not be used for kids that lack drive.  If your kid is doing the individual work mentioned above a trainer can help supplement.
> ...


Any recommendations for sports psychologists @MacDre ? Seems hard to find qualified yet accessible/affordable specialists.


----------



## MacDre (Jun 6, 2021)

Yak said:


> Any recommendations for sports psychologists @MacDre ? Seems hard to find qualified yet accessible/affordable specialists.


My kids team provides one weekly group and one individual session for my kid so I have never had to find one on my own.

However, Club Tijuana uses graduate students to work with their younger age groups.  So, I would start off by contacting the psychology department at your local university and letting them know you are in need of a student that needs work experience/internships.  Seems like this could be a mutually beneficial low cost option.


----------



## pokergod (Jun 6, 2021)

MacDre said:


> I’m not a fan of personal training because I think it’s overrated and of limited value.
> From my understanding, the areas of soccer development are:  technical, tactical, physical, and mental.  I think personal training should only be used as a supplement for kids that have  the drive and desire to excel at soccer.  Unfortunately, too many folks use personal training to provide structure for kids that lack the drive and desire to excel in soccer.  If your kid doesn’t have the drive, a trainer ain’t gonna help them get it!
> 
> A kid doesn’t need a trainer to play wall ball and juggle.  A kid doesn’t need a trainer to do hill sprints and resistance training for fitness.  Personal trainers are not and should not be used for kids that lack drive.  If your kid is doing the individual work mentioned above a trainer can help supplement.
> ...


If the kid needs skill to push them over the top, then 1 x 1 is perfect and there are lots of great skill coaches.  If it is mental, that is another issue.  Read Michael Lewis' great book "playing to win".  Either a kid will have the drive or they will not, cannot force them--doesn't work.  Sadly Michael Lewis' daughter just passed a week or so ago.  RIP.


----------



## crush (Jun 6, 2021)

Coach | Irvine, CA, USA | SOCCER DOMINATION
					

Total soccer domination training. Elite level technical training to improve your game. Learn from the best in southern California.




					www.soccerdomination.com
				




My dd did mostly some group training with Jason years ago.  He also did some 1 v1 with her.  He does *NOT* sugar coat or put honey on your dd/ds soccer toast.  What I mean is he will tell you the freaking truth.  My advice to all dads with kids under 10.  Take them to Jason for 1 on 1 truth training and he will tell you where your kid is it.  He actually tells your kid the truth and nothing but the truth.  My dd loved the mental & physical challenge he brought to her a few years.  The cool thing she passed with flying colors and kept coming back for more.  Not easy to keep up, let me just say that up front.


----------



## MacDre (Jun 6, 2021)

pokergod said:


> If the kid needs skill to push them over the top, then 1 x 1 is perfect and there are lots of great skill coaches.  If it is mental, that is another issue.  Read Michael Lewis' great book "playing to win".  Either a kid will have the drive or they will not, cannot force them--doesn't work.  Sadly Michael Lewis' daughter just passed a week or so ago.  RIP.


Thanks for sharing and dude is from my community!
My little cousin attended B-High with Michael’s daughter.  What a tragedy and every parents biggest fear.  Condolences to the Lewis and Schultz families.


----------



## RocketFile (Jun 7, 2021)

For what it is worth, the reason I appreciate the guy my son is working with is his holistic approach to training. 

Yes he has all the equipment and runs him through his paces in a very position-oriented manner and yes this trainer has a high level ability to teach, and yes it is touches and fitness, etc., but for us it has been the conversations, the goal setting, the finding and trying to activate his internal motivation. It is the stuff that I find as a dad is hard to impart to my son because I am his dad and our relationship is complicated by that fact alone. So to have someone who is smart and thoughtful and has a real interest in my kid as a person and player and wants to connect with him and try to activate his drive has been a total home run. 

I am not sure he is necessarily right for every age or every level, but it has been great for us.

I'm sure he wouldn't mind the business, but I havent spoken to him about this forum so I dont want to just link to him. If he sounds like a good potential fit and you want to DM me, I am happy to provide more specifics.

We are in West LA and I think this guy is oriented geographically from LA and North, probably unlikely to go deep into OC.


----------



## britabroad (Jun 7, 2021)

Yak said:


> Any recommendations for sports psychologists @MacDre ? Seems hard to find qualified yet accessible/affordable specialists.


 I highly recommend using Dan Abrahams online academy. He's a sports psychologist and many premier league professionals use him, Harry Kane, Trent, etc. The video's are excellent and gives some great, easy to remember simple methods to improve performance. I really saw a big improvement with my son.






						Dan Abrahams Soccer Academy - Online Soccer Psychology Programme
					

The Dan Abrahams Soccer Academy is an online sport psychology programme helping players, coaches and parents learn game-changing mental skills techniques.




					danabrahams.com


----------



## Yak (Jun 7, 2021)

britabroad said:


> I highly recommend using Dan Abrahams online academy. He's a sports psychologist and many premier league professionals use him, Harry Kane, Trent, etc. The video's are excellent and gives some great, easy to remember simple methods to improve performance. I really saw a big improvement with my son.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks.  I had my son read Dan Abrahams' book but will look at the online option.


----------



## Overlap (Jun 20, 2021)

mlx said:


> Can you give an example of how your daughters got to the next level? I'm looking for a coach for my son; he needs that little push for the next level.


the trainers I've used over the years have each brought something different to the sessions, 1 was more of a core, strength trainer, (an ex-UCLA player) we met years ago when my DD's were little. I hired her when I knew I could no longer keep my relationship as a dad and someone that was constantly pushing to make them better without losing something (mostly the Dad relationship*). They both were self motivated about their training and took a few weeks off during the summer months but, both worked very hard. That trainer was able to work on their core strength during off seasons, the goal was to avoid major knee injuries which was a success . I knew her well and could give her ideas on what I was looking for as I feel a parent will know best their own kids strengths and weaknesses. This trainer we used for 3-4 off seasons. Another was more about mental part of the game, (Robert, he was also my oldest DD's asst. coach and knew her well, having him work with our youngest was easy as they were always together and he did fill in on occasion to coach her team when her head coach had another game), he was much more intense, could get to the bottom of what they were thinking about mentally, using their drive to push them to always look at how to make their game better, how to push yourself when you didn't think you had anything left and just being a good person & teammate. Not as easy to put that one into words but, it's almost as if I was doing the training as our thoughts about the game were very similar. My personal opinion is, if your kid has the drive to push themselves, find the "right" coach to help them, don't think you can do this yourself past the age of 13-14, there's going to a lot of other things you'll need to guide them on and it will effect your relationship if you push too hard. Both my DD's have taken that self motivation on through college play, the oldest just graduated, is moving on from the game to grad school, she still has the same work ethic in her post soccer career and our youngest DD has 2 more years of college soccer left, she's self motivated and hopefully, they play this season! Best of luck to everyone, enjoy the journey and just let it happen (just make sure you're guiding it!)


----------



## SoccerFan4Life (Jun 20, 2021)

How about improving soccer iq?  My dd has the motivation to juggle and dribble at home.  She asks me to take her running on off days and she is doing workout bands and ab workout almost everyday.  She is fast and has good technical skills.  
My challenge is her movement off the ball and making better decisions with the ball.    I’m trying to figure it if she needs more training, watching more games(not easy to do), or look at YouTube videos.


----------



## Overlap (Jun 20, 2021)

SoccerFan4Life said:


> How about improving soccer iq?  My dd has the motivation to juggle and dribble at home.  She asks me to take her running on off days and she is doing workout bands and ab workout almost everyday.  She is fast and has good technical skills.
> My challenge is her movement off the ball and making better decisions with the ball.    I’m trying to figure it if she needs more training, watching more games(not easy to do), or look at YouTube videos.


you didn't mention how old your DD is however, the best thing for that is Futsal, just take her to play, sit, watch, let her make decisions, don't coach. The game is fast and decisions need to be made fast and she'll have a blast and it's as much fun watching


----------



## SoccerFan4Life (Jun 20, 2021)

Overlap said:


> you didn't mention how old your DD is however, the best thing for that is Futsal, just take her to play, sit, watch, let her make decisions, don't coach. The game is fast and decisions need to be made fast and she'll have a blast and it's as much fun watching


Thank you. Glad to hear this.   She is 12 and loves futsal.   I need to find  her some leagues where she can join an existing team.  Too many parents in her team don’t want to do futsal so I need to find her a futsal team.


----------



## Lodan36 (Jun 20, 2021)

Toque has a great program with awesome teams from beginners to select program that travels around the country...they are based out of Downey and I highly recommend them..


----------



## MacDre (Jun 21, 2021)

SoccerFan4Life said:


> Thank you. Glad to hear this.   She is 12 and loves futsal.   I need to find  her some leagues where she can join an existing team.  Too many parents in her team don’t want to do futsal so I need to find her a futsal team.


I think Futsal is good if played with immigrant kids.  I don’t think Futsal helps much if played with white and black kids that aren’t from immigrant communities because those kids tend to have low soccer IQ’s due the lack of soccer culture in their community.

I think playing with Mexican boys is what increased my kids soccer IQ. I think WoSo still kinda sucks due to sexism and discrimination so even under ideal playing situations with girls the decision making aspect is lacking.

The boys that my kid played with were primarily Indigenous (ex.  Carlos Vela) and I avoided boys teams with big Germans and Spaniards.  My kid is 2007 birth year and she played with 2008-2009 boys.

If your daughter is 12, I’d say she has approximately 1 year or less left to play with boys.

When @Kicker4Life initially mentioned to me how girls change during their teens, I couldn’t comprehend.  But, he was sooo right!


----------



## Overlap (Jun 21, 2021)

SoccerFan4Life said:


> Thank you. Glad to hear this.   She is 12 and loves futsal.   I need to find  her some leagues where she can join an existing team.  Too many parents in her team don’t want to do futsal so I need to find her a futsal team.


If you're in driving distance to LA Galaxy Soccer Center, they have kids pick up games on the weekend and leagues during the week, she can join an already existing team, or just do pick up games on the weekend. I used to take my girls along with several of their teammates during their youth league, it was a BLAST! There's also several other Futsal places, 1 near downtown, one in the valley and 1 in Mission Viejo area, hopefully they're open again.


----------



## Messi>CR7 (Jun 21, 2021)

SoccerFan4Life said:


> Thank you. Glad to hear this.   She is 12 and loves futsal.   I need to find  her some leagues where she can join an existing team.  Too many parents in her team don’t want to do futsal so I need to find her a futsal team.











						Home
					

Developing The Best Futsal Players SoCal Has Ever Produced. Orange Counties #1 Youth Futsal Academy & Futsal Club.




					www.ocpremieracademy.com
				




Also Touch and Go in Tustin has pick-up games if you don't have enough kids to form your own team.


----------



## Dominic (Jun 21, 2021)

crush said:


> Coach | Irvine, CA, USA | SOCCER DOMINATION
> 
> 
> Total soccer domination training. Elite level technical training to improve your game. Learn from the best in southern California.
> ...


 My son learned how to perform under pressure from Jason. His first day going 1v1 got shouldered to the ground by a larger girl (D1 USC now). His clientele is on the upper end of the spectrum.


----------

